# Moebius Models needed for Monster Model Review



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All 
I'm producing a episode on Monster Model Review on Moebius Models and was hoping some of you would like to share your work for the episode. I need pictures, nice and clear of any of Moebius's kits, and Frank can I use the art (pencils) of the Invisible man thats been posted (Chris White I think) and can I use pics of Conan Model floating around, anything else  Big Franky or something? 
So please contact me on this forum or e-mail me at [email protected] if you would like your work to be on the show or have info to share.
Thanks
Rob (pugknows)
Monster Model Review
http://youtube.com/profile?user=monstermodelreview


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Monster Model Review*

Hi Rob I only have one Moebius model kit finished, that is of the Fantastic Voyage "Voyager" you can use any of the pics I have posted on my modeling site of my build. there are two threads on this subject so check them out.

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/fantastic-voyage-f40/

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar
*


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi all, I'm working on this the Moebius episode this week, if anyone wants to share now is the time. I have the Fantastic Voyage "Voyager" by AZbuilder (great job by the way) I can show more. but no Dr.Js, Also is it cool that I use the pics floating around of Conan, Seaview and the Invisible man?
Thanks and hopefully it'll be up next Thursday ( Jan 31st) barring any family emergencies.
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't see Frank complaining about a bit of publicity, but I don't have the final word. I just handle the Moebius web site updates. I'll shoot him an email and include a link to this thread. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

pugknows said:


> Hi all, I'm working on this the Moebius episode this week, if anyone wants to share now is the time. I have the Fantastic Voyage "Voyager" by AZbuilder (great job by the way) I can show more. but no Dr.Js, Also is it cool that I use the pics floating around of Conan, Seaview and the Invisible man?
> Thanks and hopefully it'll be up next Thursday ( Jan 31st) barring any family emergencies.
> Yow
> Rob
> ...


Thanks! Feel free to sue whatever you'd like that is online. If there is anything else you need, just e-mail me through the website. Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

There. See how easy that was?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Thanks! Feel free to sue whatever you'd like that is online. If there is anything else you need, just e-mail me through the website. Thanks again, Frank.


*SUE?!?!*


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

amazing how switching one letter around in a word can change it from cause to effect (not in this case of course, but often)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

heiki said:


> *SUE?!?!*


Heh! Spell check doesn't catch quite everything! "USE" is what was meant...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heres one I did, I need to take some better pics though.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heres another


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I think I have everything for this episode, but I'll be more than happy to highlight these kits again so get building and let me know if you have something you want to share.
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview


----------

